# Every time Lyft switches a ride on me I drive to the pax and cancel in their faces.



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Sometimes I give them a little wave too as I drive off. If Lyft wants to play games I'll play games. If enough drivers do this perhaps Lyft will cease the grossly unethical practice of switching rides.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

??? What does Pax do to you??? It's the Lyft system. Maybe go take a shit at Lyft Hub


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

When Lyft pulled that crap on me, I canceled the ride immediatly and then shut the app off for the rest of the day. After the second or third time, Lyft never switched my rides anymore.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I dont think Lyft really cares or will modify it actions
This may make you feel like you are hurting them
It's really just hurting your earnings and pissing 
off innocent paxes


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

To many cancels gets you permanent deactivated. I know


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I dont think Lyft really cares or will modify it actions
> This may make you feel like you are hurting them
> It's really just hurting your earnings and pissing
> off innocent paxes


They will care if enough pax complain about the cancels, seeing as they care about their precious pax more than their drivers. 

And when you cancel a ride that has been switched from a short ride with a large bonus to one that takes an hour in brutal traffic, you are not taking a hit on your earnings.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lord Summerisle said:


> They will care if enough pax complain about the cancels, seeing as they care about their precious pax more than their drivers.
> 
> And when you cancel a ride that has been switched from a short ride with a large bonus to one that takes an hour in brutal traffic, you are not taking a hit on your earnings.


See. This shows how little you understand this business.


They don't give one shit about passengers either.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

It is wise to think twice before involving the innocent in your war. That's been done throughout history and its getting a little old.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> They will care if enough pax complain about the cancels, seeing as they care about their precious pax more than their drivers.
> 
> And when you cancel a ride that has been switched from a short ride with a large bonus to one that takes an hour in brutal traffic, you are not taking a hit on your earnings.


I wasnt saying that they didnt screw you
Both companies lie and cheat us
out of money all day long every freakin day
They really dont care about the paxes either
All its gonna take is the right false complaint
by a pissed pax and you get deactivated 
You are cutting off your nose to spite your face


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> To many cancels gets you permanent deactivated. I know


False. They suspend you for 30 minutes.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well I got deactivated for good long ago. I tried everything to get back to do the high surge nights....99% uber.
As I got in wheelchair service in my city. Lyft at the time years ago had no cars. They rushed to sign me up.
I told them the only way was to let me back to do regular lyft. They did. I tried for 3 years. Nada.
I still only will do a lyft like tonight if the power zone is $26 or so.
So keep canceling and you will see. Uber wont. Lyft will.
Uber will if you go nuts. But we see are totals always 10% 15% etc.
Why would u only get 30 mins if you cancel 50%
What you are saying it's called a time out. That's with cancels building fast in one day. But you are still cool with them. I made $600 last year with regular grift...I do uber


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> Well I got deactivated for good long ago. I tried everything to get back to do the high surge nights....99% uber.
> As I got in wheelchair service in my city. Lyft at the time years ago had no cars. They rushed to sign me up.
> I told them the only way was to let me back to do regular lyft. They did. I tried for 3 years. Nada.
> I still only will do a lyft like tonight if the power zone is $26 or so.
> ...


Was that a stream of consciousness poem?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Its about grift and canceling , WTF i got over 7 years all platforms. over 20k rides . wtf do i know. next time i will mind my business. and just read 90% of the horseshit on here..
just trying to kelp guys who dont want be booted from grift.,


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

It suck...you can have a trip you feel safe with that you chose..going the direction you want to go paying what you were looking to get paid...you get almost there then boom..Lyft reroute you to the unknown of their choosing.... terrible


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I always cancel the switches. If that gets me deactivated from Lyft, well I don't want to take their non-profit rides anyway. I reject long pickups for a reason. I drive for profit, not for the community.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Every time lyft would do a switcheroo, I would just drive in the opposite direction in order to shake the new ride off. I can tell if it was a local shortish ride, it would easily shake off and a new driver would be assigned. However, if it was a medium to long length ride and it's shity direction to a lower rate zone, it would take forever for the ride to be unassigned, since there are no other new drivers with trip info that will take it.

Anyways it's a huge waste of time and I'd probably be better off just taking it, but it makes me very angry and annoyed so I tried to avoid it. What that got me was being put on some "risk of deactivation" status and having to take a BS "no cancel course" which includes a 10-ride "no cancel drive test" LOL. "Let's see if you can do 10 rides without canceling", what a joke. But at the end, it's lyft that got the last laugh


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> False. They suspend you for 30 minutes.


False. Drivers get canned every day for CR.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> pissing
> off innocent paxes


😅😂


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

I just have it on and not accept unless it happen to have decent +$ or XL. If they switch cancel.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> 😅😂


Oh, how I feel for our "innocent" passengers! 😐


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Sometimes I give them a little wave too as I drive off. If Lyft wants to play games I'll play games. If enough drivers do this perhaps Lyft will cease the grossly unethical practice of switching rides.


you showed them lol


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> you showed them lol


And you didn't! 😐


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm an expert canceler now  

I went a whole 10 rides without canceling.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I'm an expert canceler now
> 
> I went a whole 10 rides without canceling.
> 
> View attachment 623269


I am also an expert in cancellations. If it looks like a shit ride then I cancel it.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Why not just decline it to begin with?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Why not just decline it to begin with?


Wow you have lots of questions tonight! Way more than usual.

Well, young grasshopper, there are many reasons to cancel a ride. You arrive at the pickup and the pax fail their curbside inspection:

Maybe there are too many of them. 
Maybe they are excessively drunk. 
Maybe they look like they live on a park bench. 
Maybe they have rampant, out of control BO (I had to eject one group once because their BO was making me feel sick). 

Or maybe the destination is undesirable. Maybe there are no pax at the pickup at all. Maybe they dropped the pin in the wrong location.

These are just a small selection of reasons.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Yes, sir. 😟


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Wow you have lots of questions tonight! Way more than usual.
> 
> Well, young grasshopper, there are many reasons to cancel a ride. You arrive at the pickup and the pax fail their curbside inspection:
> 
> ...


Drop wrong Pin location is the mainly reason I cancel a ride nowdays.
Waste my time when arrive calling passenger where they are....and if they around I'll be nice and drive to another location to pick up...
But if it's traffic time and will take 10mins+ to another location I will just CANCEL (especially we don't get pay for distance and time picking up)

Uber and Lyft should have let passengers confirm their PICk UP Location.... instead of their auto GPS


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Sometimes I give them a little wave too as I drive off. If Lyft wants to play games I'll play games. If enough drivers do this perhaps Lyft will cease the grossly unethical practice of switching rides.


----------------------------------
The passenger has noting to do with the ride switch.. You are just wasting time and gas. Congratulations !


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------------------
> The passenger has noting to do with the ride switch.. You are just wasting time and gas. Congratulations !


The poor blameless pax, you are truly their champion!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Legally, they can't switch you rides, you didn't accept that job, you are being directed as an employee.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Fact or opinion?

Do you have the conviction to challenge it in the court on your own dime?

Chance to be the hero of the rideshare world.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Fact or opinion?
> 
> Do you have the conviction to challenge it in the court on your own dime?
> 
> Chance to be the hero of the rideshare world.


Wanna put it to the test?

Talk to the sharks circling these sinking ships, all they want are ideas to sue them to kingdom come in class action or add more variables to their fights for misclassification.

As a contractor, you accept a job and perform that sole job, be it because: you liked the clients rate, name, picture, the stars in the sky told you so? Either way, you picked a ride with an expectation, any changes to your pick are control by the corporation as they are directing what jobs you perform, Uber stopped this nonsense long ago, dunno why Lyft is risking it's neck.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Please complete this multiple-choice form:

[__] Fact
[__] Opinion

Willing to challenge it in court:

[__] Yes
[__] No

Thanks


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Please complete this multiple-choice form:
> 
> [__] Fact
> [__] Opinion
> ...


I don't drive for any of these clowns anymore, last I remember, they stopped switching my rides about 3 years ago when I called them and told them to stop for the reason I just told you above, so they stopped out of:

A. Fear.
B. Willingness to lose money (because the switching is to pick pax that don't get picked).

Pick whichever makes more sense to you.

Eventually, make a big enough deal about this and a lawyer will read this, he will then gather people to fight it in court as has been done to plenty of other stuff back in the days, 5-6 years ago. 

Before they became lawsuits, they were talked about in this here forum and just like you question "if anyone will fight it", others did the same, to their surprise, fighting happened, there was so much fighting, both companies sink in lawsuits today.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Sir.

Please follow the instructions on the form or I will have to ask you to leave.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Legally, they can't switch you rides, you didn't accept that job, you are being directed as an employee.


Legally they can. 

They may not be able to punish you for not complying, but they certainly can swap IC’s or even cancel one if it benefits them. There is nothing that prohibits a company from firing an IC.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> Legally, they can't switch you rides, you didn't accept that job, you are being directed as an employee.


It would be interesting at least to know if the TOS we all agree to (without reading) does or doesn't address switcheroos. But I can't be bothered at the moment.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

If I were to make a guess, I would say that it does not *directly* reference it, but through vague legal terms somehow cover it


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Legally they can.
> 
> They may not be able to punish you for not complying, but they certainly can swap IC’s or even cancel one if it benefits them. There is nothing that prohibits a company from firing an IC.


No they can't.





__





ABC Test | LWDA







www.labor.ca.gov





Thank Dynamex later because this going nationwide soon.

Punishment or not, they still are directing you.

There is a big reason why Uber stopped this ages ago, you shills are better off warning your masters to follow what big brother uber does, for your sakes.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Please complete this multiple-choice form:

[__] Fact
[__] Opinion

Willing to challenge it in court:

[__] Yes
[__] No

Thanks


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Please complete this multiple-choice form:
> 
> [__] Fact
> [__] Opinion
> ...


Next time I'm down on my luck and decide to destroy my car for min wage I will.

I already got money out of both uber and lyft in lawsuits, whats 10-20k more? They settle fast cause they know fighting it costs more, smart choice.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Sir, I've already warned you, if you don't follow the instructions on the form, I'm going to have to ask you to leave


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Video, or it never happens.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Sometimes I give them a little wave too as I drive off. If Lyft wants to play games I'll play games. If enough drivers do this perhaps Lyft will cease the grossly unethical practice of switching rides.


So you write down the address and drive there while your actual passenger waits for you ?
I don't get it !


----------

